# Gone Off O & W



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

I know this may be a bit controversial, and maybe even my own fault, but I've gone off O & W watches. Three years ago I bought a Cougar II, not from Roy as he wasn't selling that model. I've had a few problems with it, and I've had a devil of a job getting them sorted. Chealwatch held onto it for weeks before telling me they couldn't get the parts for it, then it went to Ryte Time. The problem was sort of fixed, in that the broken stem was replaced, but to be honest the workmanship was not great. It was returned with the back loose to the touch, and the new crown is a poor fit on the screw. Now the auto-wind is not working properly, and the whole movement is loose in the case. I haven't bashed it particularly, either. Chronomaster tell me they are running down stocks of O & W, and won't be selling them in the future, and no-one really seems interested in servicing them. This has all really put me off buying another one, which is a shame, as they're otherwise great for the money.

Is it just me? Anyone else feel the same? It's a shame but I now can't seem me ever buying another one. :cry2:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I know what you mean. It's odd, whenever I've got an O&W off Roy, I've had no problems, yet the 2 I've had off other places have had a few. I really lust for an ID3077, but am not 100% sure.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting. In my opinion its a testament to all things new with a wide sweeping brush.

The issue you had with a new crown not fitting the threaded tube is more an issue with the people that serviced it. Should have replaced the tube also even if having to tap the case, as a matched set. Parts can be secured for anything, the selection of replacement crowns and tubes number in the hundreds of generic ones. A good watchmaker would simply not search for a replacement crown since not signed but simply tap in a new one if he had to.

As far as the auto wind not working after some time. Welcome to the era of ETA!

I still have some faith in them. Keep in mind he must be pushing 80 now and as I told my watchmaker perhaps he should not be assembling watches anymore!! There is a collectors factor in them, I don't believe there are many companies now with the watchmaker at the helm from before the quartz era.

I too have had an issue right lately but was rectified and was more an issue with ETA than O&W. No they are not perfect and some things slip through. Despite that I do have 2x MP2801 manual pieces coming from Roy, 1 to wear and 1 to stash as a reminder of the O&W name


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

James said:


> Interesting. In my opinion its a testament to all things new with a wide sweeping brush.
> 
> The issue you had with a new crown not fitting the threaded tube is more an issue with the people that serviced it. Should have replaced the tube also even if having to tap the case, as a matched set. Parts can be secured for anything, the selection of replacement crowns and tubes number in the hundreds of generic ones. A good watchmaker would simply not search for a replacement crown since not signed but simply tap in a new one if he had to.
> 
> ...


Hmm, not a testement to all things new, etc. More a reflection of my experiences. What actually bothers me more than anything is that I have found it very difficult to get someone to service it. No-one wants to take it on. Had it been bought from Roy I'm sure it would have been different, but he very politely explaned to me a while ago that he does not repair watches sold by others. Perfectly reaspnable, but I'm still left with a watch which it has proved very difficult to get repaired.

I'm also well aware of the good and not so good points of ETA movements, having had a number of watches powered by them over the last 18 years or so. Again, I wouldn't be concerned but for the fact that it is difficult to get someone to rectify the problem. Hey ho.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I think the problem of no one wanting to take it on may be partially based on its retail price and what a watchmaker may have preconceived what you or he may be willing to spend on it. If you brought them an out of production 2K piece I am sure they would have went the mile to fit a proper crown and tube to the case, its a small job really. Personally I would not use a watchmaker who would not go the mile for me on every piece despite its worth or place on the watch tier of esteem and that is what I think you may have run into on the service end of things

Sorry for the bad experience, I too have had some over the years but never reveal, just sulks away in bad mood


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

If its any concellation for you my ID3077 has been sweet since i bought it off here.

The bezel rattles slightly and its also ever so slightly out of line but i love it. Keeps great time and im hopefully getting OW7733 very shortly


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I got my M5 off Roy in February & after constant daily wear it's still working & looking great.

I really rate this watch 

Dave


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Perfectly reasonable to have a view formed by personal experience Jon. I have a similar feeling about Poljot.

I agree with James, that I'm not sure you've found the right watchmaker to service or repair your stuff. My guy isn't too sniffy about taking on a repair based on the retail price of something. He'll give me an estimate and offer an opinion, but to him a job is a job. Sure, we've had the odd conversation about whether it's worth trying to repair something, but that's my call not his, and he's happy to give it a go if I'm happy to pay.

So, my view is coloured by my experience with my M5 and Mirage, which I rate highly for their value and utility. As to the quality, well they've been built to a price point, and I'm content to accept the compromises explicit in that price. Seems to me those compromises relate mostly to some minor material and finishing issues, and not to the basic quality of the important bits. I'm also happy not to be paying for any big international marketing campaigns.

Of course, no brand is immune from some of the problems you've encountered, and I'm sure plenty of us have encountered similar issues, with even high end stuff.

Incidentally, did the folks at Chronomaster say why they weren't going to be stocking O&W in the future? They used to give O&W a fairly high profile on their website.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear of this, it does sound like you have a bit of a bad experience with them  personally I would give them another try as I've owned a few and they've all been very good especially with the quality agaisnt price aspect


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi again

Quality against price is fine. In fact, that wass why I bought one in the first place. I think the crux of the problem is that I just can't find anyone reliable to repair them when I have a problem. I guess that if I'd bought a model Roy stocks I would have been fine. Oh well.

Jon


----------

